# Escambia 4-16



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Fished escambia for a couple hours today... Caught around 10 fish, with 6 being keeps. Not much else to say, typical Escambia. lol


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Ha! Dude those are some killer boxers lol.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

not to bad, really. only caught three saturday morning. what were you guys throwin around the grass?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nicky we need to have a bass tournament soon!


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Brian, lets do it! We'll host it! 
We oughtta fish it together!


----------

